# Niedrige FPS in H1Z1 trotz guter Hardware.



## zoonn (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo.(: Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen H1Z1 King of the Kill gekauft. Außerhalb von Städten habe ich ca 50-60 FPS. Innerhalb von Städten aber 20-30 FPS. Außerdem habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich das Spiel beenden will, ich einfach ein schwarzen Bildschirm bekomme. Ich kann die Anwendung nicht über den Task Manager beenden. Ich muss dann mich immer Abmelden und neu anmelden. Ein mal bekam ich auch eine Fehlermeldung(beim starten): Die Anweisung 0x000000...1D7CF28 verwies auf Arbeitsspeicher 0x00000000000000000000. Der Vorgang read konnte im Arbeitsspeicher nicht durchgeführt werden. 
Hier meine Hardware.
MB: AsRock H110M-DGS
CPU: i5 7500 
GPU: MSi R9 280x folgender Treiber ist intalliert: 16.12.2 
RAM: 8 GB DDR4 2133 MHz im Single Channel
Festplatten: Crucial SSD 255 GB
                           Western Digital 1 TB HDD (darauf ist das Spiel installiert)
Folgendes wurde schon probiert: Spiel neuinstalliert, älterer Treiber installiert. Brachte beides keine Besserung. Ich habe auch probiert die Grafikeinstellungen zu ändern was aber auch keine Besserung brachte. 
Ich bin echt verzweifelt und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Guru4GPU (10. Februar 2017)

zoonn schrieb:


> RAM: 8 GB DDR4 2133 MHz im Single Channel



Ich weiß zwar nicht wie CPU lastig H1Z1 ist, aber vielleicht liegts ja am RAM


----------



## HisN (10. Februar 2017)

Ist es das einzige Spiel was nicht läuft?
Hier mal Ressourcen-Verbrauch in FHD und in 4K 

Bild: h1z1_2016_11_16_19_32uxuyh.jpg - abload.de
Bild: h1z1_2016_11_16_19_32anurn.jpg - abload.de

Wenn ich das so sehe, dann hört sich 8GB RAM wirklich etwas mickrig an.


----------



## zoonn (10. Februar 2017)

Ja alle anderen Spiele laufen normal.  Bei einem Kumpel mit 8GB RAM im Dual Channel einem i5 7600 und einer Radeon HD 7970 glaube ich läuft das Spiel komplett flüssig.  Nur eben bei mir nicht.


----------



## HisN (10. Februar 2017)

Der Kumpel hat ein anderes OS, andere Tools im Hintergrund und andere Treiber geladen?
Er hat im Game andere Settings eingestellt?

Wenn alle anderen Games normal laufen, dann kann es ja nur am Game selbst liegen.


----------



## sh4sta (11. Februar 2017)

Liegt am Spiel. Habe das auch sowohl in JS, als auch in KotK. Es war mal teilweise so schlimm(da waren die Spiele noch nicht getrennt) das ich im Survival, in der großen Stadt, nur 10-15fps hatte. Das zog sich dann von Patch zu Patch, mal mehr und mal weniger schlimm. Einer der Gründe warum ich mit dem Spiel aufgehört habe. 
Kann Dir da leider sonst nicht weiterhelfen.

greetz


----------



## zoonn (19. Februar 2017)

Ich habe jetzt mal Windows neu installiert. Läuft jetzt richtig gut. Lag wohl daran.


----------

